# Mini Precision Drill Press



## echesak (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm wondering if there are any good plans or even good units to purchase for a miniature precision drill press.  I regularly drill 0.020" holes through the edge of 3/32 steel stock.  My main drill press is worn and the chuck wobbles a lot, so it makes drilling these a bit of a challenge.  I need to do something to re-build my current drill press, but I thought a smaller, higher speed, more precision drill press would be in order.  I'm not interested in adapting a dremel, but rather a precision stand alone unit.  Before I set-out to design one, I wanted to see if there was any good options out there.

Thanks, 

Eric


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 21, 2014)

There are a few listed on ebay that vary in price from less than $100 on up. Maybe a micro mill would be another option?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRECISION-M...223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fef83627

http://www.ebay.com/itm/precision-m...?pt=Industrial_Hand_Tools&hash=item35c645662e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JEWELERS-MI...698?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6d6becda

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proxxon-381...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51854a2c6a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proxxon-MIC...1093974128?pt=Power_Tools&hash=item43c68d8c70


----------



## dennis (Mar 21, 2014)

echesak said:


> I'm wondering if there are any good plans or even good units to purchase for a miniature precision drill press.  I regularly drill 0.020" holes through the edge of 3/32 steel stock.  My main drill press is worn and the chuck wobbles a lot, so it makes drilling these a bit of a challenge.  I need to do something to re-build my current drill press, but I thought a smaller, higher speed, more precision drill press would be in order.  I'm not interested in adapting a dremel, but rather a precision stand alone unit.  Before I set-out to design one, I wanted to see if there was any good options out there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric



Check out Jerry Howel's site.  http://www.model-engine-plans.com/


----------



## echesak (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, Dan & Dennis, 

I had looked at the ones on ebay previously, but didn't see anything I liked.   I need something that has a lot of finesse and might have good life.  I'll take a look at Jerry's site.  I've seen many of his engine plan sets.  

I was looking at these, from Servo:
http://servoproductsco.com/html/drill_presses.html
There are even a few on ebay.  They seem to have good reviews and may have part availability for the foreseeable future.  Anyone have any experience with these?

Thanks again for the input, 

Eric


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 21, 2014)

i THINK that Cameron is one of the top dogs in this market.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 22, 2014)

If you can find one, a Dumore #8105 is your ticket. 17K no load RPM 0 to 17K with the speed control.

 "Billy G"


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 22, 2014)

I have seen Hamiltons sensitive drill presses, and they are some beautiful machines.  Not terribly small in stature for what thy do, but obviously fully appointed and really well thought out.  
Truly apparent that that are really meant to do what they do.  
There is a "Varispeed" model, with a clever tapered cone pulley, and a two-position belt model as well.
I have see those Servo drill presses online, and they seem pretty sweet as well.  

Bernie


----------



## echesak (Mar 22, 2014)

All those look like good options.  I think I'll set-up some ebay searches and see what comes-up.  The Dumore, Camron and Servo units are at the top of my list.  Odd that the Dumore 8105 doesn't come-up on a Google search.  Interesting how some have a fixed chuck and a stage that moves (from what I can see). 

 I was thinking that I might be able to design and build something, with spare parts that I have here. I love designing, but there is still a lot that I'd need to buy.  At some point it just becomes better to buy outright.  I can't tell you how many bits I've broken, drilling with my old import drill press.  The drill tip wobbles probably 80-100 thou.  This makes peck drilling a real challenge. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Eric


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 22, 2014)

Try this number. Cat. # 16-011. That is the Dumore Catalog Number. I believe the other is the Serial #.

 "Billy G"


----------



## echesak (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep, Thanks.  That helps.  Looks like a very simple little machine.  

Eric


----------



## Allan (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, Eric.
If you don't need a big machine, you might want to see if you can find the August 1969 issue of Model Railroader magazine. Ben King had an article on how to build a neat little sensitive drill press. It stands about 7" tall and the base plate is 4 1/2" deep. Of course you could scale it up if so desired. It is largely made of brass and a few bits of nylon and a bunch of small machine screws.  Quite a simple design and it should be fairly easy to scale it up if required.

In the January 1970 issue he followed up with a belt drive for it.  The problem is that the original design called for a specific surplus motor that was not widely available even then. The belt was just an O-ring. He drilled .004" holes so it should have adequate precision for your needs as long as the overall size is right.

I started it a number of years a go but like so many projects, life got in the way and I have never gotten around to finishing it up.  I made the column higher and the base plate bigger. I hope it goes better for you. 

Al


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 4, 2014)

Eric,
I have a small table top drill press from Horrible Fright and it does an excellent job on small to medium material equally well.  I think I paid 59 bucks for it on sale and it has turned out to be an excellent little drill press and Occasional use as a light weight press for small bearings and bushings too.  

Bob


----------



## echesak (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, Al & Bob.  It looks like there are a few copies of this edition on ebay.  Maybe I'll order one. 

As far has HF, my drill press was from a similar place, though it's probably 20 years old.  The bits wobble so much that it's nearly impossibly to use anymore, except for larger holes. I'm thinking I may be interested in building one.  I've looked at the units that really appeal to me and most are 4-figures.  My needs would probably justify this, but I'd rather put that money into my CNC savings.  However, I really enjoy designing and building things (basically by job anyway).  So I think I can probably build one for a fraction of that amount.  I probably have most of the parts in my shop, except for a good shaft and precision mini chuck.  I may take a look at this over the weekend and see what might be needed.

Thanks again for all the replies.

Eric


----------



## Allan (Apr 5, 2014)

Keep us up to date on your project, Eric.
I'd love to see what you come up with.

Al


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Apr 6, 2014)

I had almost forgotten that I had this in storage until I saw it this morning - one of those projects that I was always going to get around to and haven't. I don't really have much use for it now either, so if it is something that interests you, send me a message with an offer and we can go from there. The company I used to work for had 2 of these they were going to throw away because they were of no use to anyone. I rebuilt one to use for drilling bed of nails test fixtures at work to test PC boards, and I took this one home. I can tell you that it needs a complete rebuild. Every bearing in it is shot. The motor may need new brushes, and it will need a new belt.   I think I found everything but the motor bearings at McMaster for about $30 or so (a few years back). This is in the same condition I got it in - very dirty and a little rusty. It is very heavy and very solid. Other than the spindle bearings, the quill seems to be pretty tight. I don't believe there is a single hole in the table. I can dig it out and take any photos you need to see of it. It has a tiny keyed chuck - with the key. I believe the max drill size is .128".


----------



## Allan (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, Dan, if Eric isn't interested I would be. Not like I need another project.

Al


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 7, 2014)

Eric--I have been interested in making a mini drill press also--I plan on using an air die grinder  since it already has the high speed bearings and the chuck and collets--I will also have variable speed with controlling the air flow.  ---I also have several selffeed aro drills that I am considering also--there again you have the variable speed and controlled feed speed--seems like they have a feed range up to about 3 inches---I also have some of the 56k mini die grinders that have small collets---I have lots of the small carbide drills that get down to size #80--so you need high speed for them----Dave


----------



## toag (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a Hamilton varispeed on ebay for a month at 250 with no bites.  then I used it once and decided that I was crazy to sell it.  I do have an electro-mechano head that I would be more than happy to offer to the cause, iirc it does k to 17k rpm .  I haven't run it, haven't even looked at it since I fired up the Hamilton.  send me a PM, if interested.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a Servo drill press in new condition,but it is upstairs in my wife's jewelry shop. I figured she couldn't hurt herself much on it as opposed to normal bench models. It is great,and has a built in dial indicator so you can tell exactly how deep you are drilling.

However,I bought a Proxxon for my shop. It is fine except it uses collets which do not give a full range of drill sizes. I found a regular little chuck for it on Amazon. Something like $13.00,I think. It screwed right on,and RUNS VERY TRUE!! So now,I have an inexpensive sensitive drill press. The Servos are very expensive. I got my wife's in new condition years ago for $500.00. The Proxxon is very reasonable and works just fine with the new chuck.


----------



## echesak (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info, folks.  

Eric


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 7, 2014)

OK -- Breaking News -- I have a friend that has a Dumore #16-011. He is asking $175 but that is not written in stone. If you are interested, PM me.

 "Billy G"


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like Eric and I have reached an agreement on the Dumore drill press that I have, so it will be heading his way as soon as I can get it packed up.


----------



## toag (Apr 7, 2014)

awesome!
I looked at my little eletromechano, and it was all pneumatic and didn't have a rack on the spindle to make a lever.  So kinda useless...  wonder if I can make holder to use it as a engraver.


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 9, 2014)

echesak said:


> Thanks for all the great info, folks.
> 
> Eric



I didn't see where anyone mentioned Micro-Mark tools.  They have a couple of small drill presses and the Dremel attachment for only $49.  They are geared towards the hobbyist who do a lot of model railroad and other things with micro sized common shop machines and supplies.  Prices are fairly reasonable too.

http://www.micromark.com/machine-tools.html


----------



## echesak (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning those.  The look like nice little units.  And you're right, the prices are definitely good.

Eric


----------



## echesak (May 4, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I received the drill from Dan and have since finished the rebuild.  I posted a rebuild thread and a few photos of the rebuilt drill here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=160

Thanks for all the replies...

Eric


----------

